

Working at Causata - jgrahamc
http://www.causata.com/blog/2009/10/working-at-causata.html

======
jgrahamc
Also, this has been picked up by TechCrunch:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/05/causata-launches-
custom...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/05/causata-launches-customer-
interaction-platform-with-4-5m-from-accel-partners/)

